# Federal Bear Claw vs. Remington Scirocco



## kaboovy man (Sep 20, 2004)

Shooting a 300 RUM. Pretty much settled on 180 grain. Hunting both whitetail and elk and want to standardize on load. I group both the Federal TBBC and Remington Scirocco decent at 200 yards. Never killed an animal yet with the 300, looking for feedback with folks who have had experience with bullet performance on both for game.

Hunted for years with Federal for my 30-06 never a problem. The Scirocco is cheaper and has better ballistics, but so what.

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

never tried that but have on and off luck with the Barnes X sometimes groupings are good somtimes not depending on cal. and load


----------



## Rick Fode (Sep 26, 2004)

I also just purchased a 300RUM, but still hanging on to my Model 4 Rem 30-06. Being a U.S. Marine we shoot alot of rounds and am always looking for the ultra flat shooting rifle. Well the 300RUM is the ticket, I bought a case of 150gr. scirocco bonded after testing them out for a few shots. Any bullet that drops only 11 inches at 400 yards is truly amazing and the 150gr does just that. I only hunt whitetails so I have no clue on what a 150gr bullet would do to an elk but I'd guess it would be a little light, you are better off with the 180gr for elk. You sacrifice some acceleration but you gain alot more energy for knockdown power. My uncle shoots the 338RUM for elk with a 250gr bullet and he claims one shot is all she wrote. My 300 with 150gr far outshoots his 338 with 250gr on paper. All I can say is muzzle brake, what a difference. Mine feels like a 270 but twice as loud for the guy standing next to you. Good luck!


----------

